

25 Years After 'The Princess Bride,' He's Not Tired Of That Line - danso
http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2012/10/05/162383428/mandy-patinkin-25-years-after-the-princess-bride-hes-not-tired-of-that-line

======
chrisbennet
I thought the line was going to be "I don't think that means what you think it
means."

